# PC fährt nach einer Nacht nicht mehr hoch



## DarkBaal (5. November 2016)

*PC fährt nach einer Nacht nicht mehr hoch*

Liebe Community,


ich habe schon seit geraumer Zeit das folgende, sehr kuriose Problem:

Zunächst einmal, mein Rechner funktioniert an und für sich echt einwandfrei, macht auch sonst keine Probleme und nichts!

Doch da gibt es diese eine Sache, die er total gerne macht und zwar, wenn ich den PC ganz normal herunter fahre und mich dann schlafen lege, am nächsten Tag den PC wieder einschalte.... dann will er einfach nicht 

Der Power-Button leuchtet, die Dioden leuchten ebenfalls alle und die Lüfter drehen sich, außerdem startet sich meine externe Festplatte. Jedoch war es das damit auch schon, der Monitor bleibt schwarz und auch diese Fehleranzeige auf dem Board bleibt bei 00 und verändert sich nicht, er kommt über den "Eingeschaltet"-Zustand nicht hinaus, kein Boot, kein Bios, kein nichts...
Da kann ich auch stundenlang warten (was ich auch schon getan habe), da rührt sich nichts mehr....


Einzige Lösung ist, wenn ich den PC vom Netz nehme, den Power-Button drücke um den Reststrom raus zu bekommen, dann wieder anschließe und erneut den Button betätige - dann fährt er hoch und funktioniert als wenn nie etwas gewesen wäre..... 



Was ist das bitte für eine Laune?^^
Wo könnte der Fehler liegen und was kann ich dagegen tun?



Vielen Dank und MfG!


----------



## Körschgen (5. November 2016)

*AW: PC fährt nach einer Nacht nicht mehr hoch*

Könnte ein Ram Fehler sein.
Teste mal mit nur einem Riegel.
Wenn er einmal lief und du neustartest, was macht er dann?!


----------



## DarkBaal (5. November 2016)

*AW: PC fährt nach einer Nacht nicht mehr hoch*

Neustarts und Herunterfahren und nach einigen Minuten wieder Hochfahren verkraftet er ohne Mucken zu machen.

Habe 2 Riegel, deswegen müsste ich das mit dem Ram dann auch über 2 Tage testen, denn er macht das echt nur wenn man ihn richtig lange aus hatte^^


Aber ich habe auch so keine Probleme mit diesem feststellen können, wäre ich auch jetzt nicht drauf gekommen. Weil er lässt sich auch im normalen Betrieb ganz normal belasten und das alles, aber ich lade mir mal so ein Prüftool - sollte das für's Erste reichen um so ein Problem auszuschließen?


----------



## Körschgen (5. November 2016)

*AW: PC fährt nach einer Nacht nicht mehr hoch*

Nur wenn du den Memtest auch im kalten Zustand startest.

Ich hatte letztes Jahr erst wieder einen Cold Boot Bug.
Da kann man auch nich viel mehr machen als den Ram zurückgeben.


Aber es kann auch an was anderem liegen...

Alle Komponenten neu?!
Pc wird richtig herunter gefahren?! Keine Energiesparmodi?!


----------



## DarkBaal (5. November 2016)

*AW: PC fährt nach einer Nacht nicht mehr hoch*

Wie ist das mit dem kalten Zustand gemeint?

Hatte jez den Win10 Speichertest auf Minimal laufen lassen (alles andere hat mir zu lang gedauert^^) und zumindest da schon mal keine Fehler.


Die Komponenten sind, bis auf Grafikkarte und Netzteil, allesamt neu und erst 1-2 Monate alt.


PC wird korrekt heruntergefahren, Energiespar-Schrott mache ich gar nicht erst^^


----------



## Körschgen (6. November 2016)

*AW: PC fährt nach einer Nacht nicht mehr hoch*

Benutze Memtest 86 und leg das auf einen USB Stick.
MemTest86 - Offical Site of the x86 Memory Testing Tool
Den bootest du nach einer längeren Pause.
Also über Nacht auslassen und bevor du windows startest den memstick starten...
Da sollten dann sofort Fehler ausgespuckt werden.
Da du aber sagst es passiert gar nix, nachdem du auf den Start Knopf drückst...wird das wohl schwierig...

Teste erst mal ob der Fehler auch mit nur 1 RAM Riegel passiert.


Nenn mal alle verbauten Komponenten.


----------



## DarkBaal (7. November 2016)

*AW: PC fährt nach einer Nacht nicht mehr hoch*

Hi,

okay, ich habe es zwar runter geladen, das Problem ist aber leider dass ich ausgerechnet heute dienstlich wo anders hin abkommandiert werde für eine Woche, also wird dementsprechend in diesem Zeitraum auch leider nichts draus das zu testen... 


Dann halt erst in einer Woche^^



Das ist verbaut:
- Intel Core i7 6850K
- MSI X99A Gaming 9 ACK Intel X99
- 16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill RipJaws VKB schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16-18-18-38 Dual Kit
- Inno 3D GTX 980 iChill X4 Air Boss Ultra


Ich hatte auch ursprünglich an angeschlossene USB-Geräte gedacht, denn seit USB 3.0 ist es mir oft passiert, dass an diese Schnittstelle angeschlossene Geräte manchmal den Start verhindern, aber diesmal ist da leider nichts derartiges dran schuld...


----------



## DarkBaal (14. November 2016)

*AW: PC fährt nach einer Nacht nicht mehr hoch*

Also ich hatte heute den gesamten Tag den MemTest laufen (beim Abschalten waren 1200% geprüft und 0 Fehler).

Als ich daraufhin per Kommandozeile den PC einmal vollständig herunter fahren lies (einfach nur, um alles noch mal neu einlesen zu lassen), fuhr sich der PC beim Druck auf den Button schon wieder nicht hoch.....


Diesmal aber konnte ich noch etwas beobachten:
Der Power-Button leuchtete auf, die Lüfter fingen an sich zu drehen. Dann ging der Button aus, auch alles Andere im PC und dann nur wirklich ganz kurz darauf ging es wieder an. Und daraufhin halt wie gesagt blieb die Mainboard bei 00 und der Bildschirm schwarz...


Was also könnte es sein... das Netzteil vielleicht? Oder sogar die Mainboard selber?


----------



## DarkBaal (16. November 2016)

*AW: PC fährt nach einer Nacht nicht mehr hoch*

Ideen??


----------



## DarkBaal (18. November 2016)

*AW: PC fährt nach einer Nacht nicht mehr hoch*

*Push*


----------



## airXgamer (18. November 2016)

*AW: PC fährt nach einer Nacht nicht mehr hoch*

Netzteil oder Mainboard kommen jetzt näher in betracht.
Kannst du uns den mal verraten um welches Netzteil es sich handelt?


----------



## Adi1 (19. November 2016)

*AW: PC fährt nach einer Nacht nicht mehr hoch*

Scheint wohl ein NT-Problem zu sein


----------



## FabianHD (19. November 2016)

*AW: PC fährt nach einer Nacht nicht mehr hoch*

Kleine Frage am Rande, wieso benutzt du nur ein dual Ram-Kit auf nem x99 Board?


----------



## DarkBaal (19. November 2016)

*AW: PC fährt nach einer Nacht nicht mehr hoch*

Das Netzteil ist schon etwas älter, aber (eigentlich) immer noch voll funktionsfähig:

Ein Club 3d 1200Watt



@FabianHD:
Gegenfrage, warum nicht? Es ist doch egal ob nun Dual oder Quad oder Hexa oder Octa oder was auch immer


----------



## FabianHD (19. November 2016)

*AW: PC fährt nach einer Nacht nicht mehr hoch*

Weil X99 Quadchannel nutzt? Du hast mit 4x4GB Ramsticks die doppelte Bandbreite als mit 2x8GB.


----------



## DarkBaal (19. November 2016)

*AW: PC fährt nach einer Nacht nicht mehr hoch*

Dann ist das eben so


----------



## Adi1 (21. November 2016)

*AW: PC fährt nach einer Nacht nicht mehr hoch*



DarkBaal schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist schon etwas älter, aber (eigentlich) immer noch voll funktionsfähig:
> 
> Ein Club 3d 1200Watt



Da wäre ich mir nicht ganz so sicher


----------



## DarkBaal (21. November 2016)

*AW: PC fährt nach einer Nacht nicht mehr hoch*

Meh meinst du? 

Und wie finde ich sowas selber heraus - ohne schon direkt ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen?^^


----------



## Merowinger0807 (22. November 2016)

*AW: PC fährt nach einer Nacht nicht mehr hoch*

Wie alt ist das Netzteil? 
Kommt das Netzteil evtl. mit irgendwelchen Energieeinstellungen nicht zurecht bzw. kommt mit den C6/C7 Power States in Konflikt....
Warum eigentlich 1200W?? 
Deine Kiste dürfte selbst unter maximaler Last nicht mehr als 600-650W ziehen. Oder hattest du mal ein SLI-Gespann laufen?

Wenn der Ram so gar keine Probleme auswirft blieben aus meiner Sicht auch nur das Board oder das Netzteil. 
Hast Du mal einen BIOS-Reset versucht? Evtl. hast Du mal irgendwo rumgeklickert und dabei ne Option aktiviert oder deaktiviert die nicht so ganz sauber funzt.


----------



## Hillfigger (22. November 2016)

*AW: PC fährt nach einer Nacht nicht mehr hoch*

Wenn ich jedes mal etwas lese dass Geräte erst nach einer "Entladung" wieder funktionieren, ist's meist eh ein Kondensator oder Transistor die nicht mehr korrekt funktionieren...

Zumal wenn das Problem stets immer das Selbe ist...


----------



## DarkBaal (22. November 2016)

*AW: PC fährt nach einer Nacht nicht mehr hoch*



Merowinger0807 schrieb:


> Wie alt ist das Netzteil?
> Kommt das Netzteil evtl. mit irgendwelchen Energieeinstellungen nicht zurecht bzw. kommt mit den C6/C7 Power States in Konflikt....
> Warum eigentlich 1200W??
> Deine Kiste dürfte selbst unter maximaler Last nicht mehr als 600-650W ziehen. Oder hattest du mal ein SLI-Gespann laufen?
> ...



Haben ist besser als brauchen 
Und ja hatte damals ein SLI-Gespann am Laufen. Alter ist so um die Zeit herum gewesen, wie noch die GTX 580 rausgekommen ist.
Aber jetzt wie du das so sagst fällt mir auch gerade ein...

War da nicht sogar mal was gewesen vor ein paar Jahren, dass Intel so brandneue CPUs rausgebracht hatte, dass die Netzteile nicht mit der Stromspar-Funktion klar gekommen sind oder so ähnlich?

Könnte mich dieses Problem nun auch mit der Neuanschaffung eingeholt haben?


Im BIOS kann nichts sein, mehr als die BOOT-Reihenfolge habe ich nie berührt



@Hillfigger:
Okay, aber von wo? Netzteil oder Board?


----------



## Adi1 (23. November 2016)

*AW: PC fährt nach einer Nacht nicht mehr hoch*

Sehr wahrscheinlich hat das NT ne Macke


----------

